# 20 acres with water



## phildirt (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 20 acre tract of land with a spring fed pond on it for sale. It is located in NE Georgia. The land has a small amount of pasture and the rest is in pines. While the location is very secluded it is only 20 minutes from America's best college town Athens,Ga. The land has abundant deer and turkey and the fishing is good. The price only $7500 per acre. I also have a 10 acre tract in the same area without water for $5500 per acre.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

phil, you must be near me. I'm in Washington, GA, about 40 minutes from Athens and the Bulldawgs. Land is going for the same price around here.


----------



## phildirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Devils Pond,Ga


----------

